# Apothecary Jars



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2004)

[]


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry about that.  I have these apothecary jars and would like to know more about them..
 Thanks
 Cindy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 12, 2004)

Did you forget to check the "Embed picture in post" box, Cindy?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2004)

ok...did that work???
 sorry about that...
 thanks for your help
 Cindy


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 12, 2004)

those dont look like apothecary jars. they look more like a canister set for the kitchen counter. do they have a ground lip on the stoppers or do they have a clear plastic  rim on the stopper?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2004)

They have a plastic stopper....the small one has a 2inch opening....
 let me know if i can give you any other information....it does say on the bottom of the jars...."container made in belgium...
 thanks
 cindy


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 12, 2004)

ya gotcha a fine set of kitchen canisters , looks like from the 1970's.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2004)

OK!!...i have gone and looked up 1970's kitchen canisters and could not find a thing on them.  Could you tell me what else to look under??...
 thanks
 cindy


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 12, 2004)

they are canisters, but i doubt you will find any onfo on them.  look for a canister collector( and that might be tough), i dont think we have any experts here on the forum.
 these are fairly new ones and i doubt they have any collector value..sorry!!


----------



## sunshine4me (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi I find those containers for you. They are called Green Glass Storage Containers, they were made in Belgium. I find a site by chance,. The sites name is www.tias.com. I found them under 40-50-60 depression glass. It is a really good site to find just about anything. I hope this helps.Cindi S


----------



## sunshine4me (Jul 12, 2004)

I was mistaken it is under 40-50-60 manufatured in www.tias.com. Thanks Cindi S[8|]


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2004)

WOW!!!! thanks so much for all your help.   Would you please help me find the set??...I have 3 different sizes.   the smallest being 51/2in and the tallest being 9inches...
 thanks again for all your help
 cindy


----------



## sunshine4me (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Did you find the site ok? I was looking up bottles,and was led to that site. When i went to that 40-50-60- manuf. I found all three of them. They were a set in the picture. Let me know if you found it ok. Cindi S


----------



## Cindy (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello again,  I just want to tell you Thank You for all your help.  I went to the site you put on the reply then I went to the 40-50-60 manufactured glass and looked thur all 52 pages and could not find them.  What did I do wrong???
 Thanks again
 Cindy


----------



## Cindy (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello again,  I found a brown set on page 5, but they look nothing like what I have.  
 Thanks agian for your help
 Cindy


----------



## sunshine4me (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Cindy, I went back to that site in the 5th frame, in the the third row, they look like what you have. I might be mistaken i guess, but they are green..Thanks Cindi S


----------

